

Running WordStar under Windows - pavel_lishin
http://sfwriter.com/blog/?p=4109

======
taylodl
As I was reading this I wondered if the author had ever used emacs. I
discovered emacs has WordStar key bindings -
[https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Em...](https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Emulation.html)

~~~
fractallyte
WordStar is a lot more than just some keybindings. For a detailed description,
read Sawyer's essay "A Writer's Word Processor"
([http://sfwriter.com/wordstar.htm](http://sfwriter.com/wordstar.htm)). The
article even has a link to it...

